# Solved: Winamp won't play songs continuously



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hey,

I have had Winamp for quite some time now and have had the latest verson for a while now and for some reason when I play my playlist it only plays one song and wont continue onto the next song.

Any help please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayT (Apr 15, 2003)

Open Winamp, right click on menu bar (area where File -Play -Options, etc. is), then click on Options and put a check mark by Repeat. It should work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Define "latest version". I have WinAmp Pro 5.05, and I've never seen this issue. I've been using WinAmp for years, and I don't know of any setting that will cause what you describe. The repeat option actually just tells WinAmp to repeat songs after it completes it's list, it's not necessary for it to play a list.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

I have winamp 5.08 and I just re installed it and now it works fine. Weird lol

thanks for your help guys


----------

